# Linguine with Clams and Garlic Cream Sauce



## mish (Sep 17, 2005)

I'd like to try this, but wondering if there's enough cream and wine (since there's a reduction) for 1/2 lb of dry pasta. Any thoughts? 

Linguine with Clams and Garlic Cream Sauce
Serves 2

16 baby clams in the shell, cleaned 
3 cloves garlic, crushed
½ cup of white wine or chicken stock
2 tablespoons fresh parsley, finely chopped
1 cup heavy cream
2 tablespoons Parmesan cheese, grated
2 tablespoons butter
½ pound linguine (dry weight), cooked and drained

In a heavy sauté pan over medium-high heat, cook butter and garlic until garlic is soft. Add the clams and wine and cover with a tight-fitting lid. Cook a couple of minutes, until the clams open, then add the cream. Discard any clams that do not open. Continue cooking until the liquid is reduced by half. Add the linguine, Parmesan cheese, and parsley.

This could be an easy company dish served with salad, garlic toast, white wine, tiramisu or cannoli & coffee.


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2005)

YUM!!! I would double it up though mish. I would do 1/2 chicken stock 1/2 wine. 

Y'know, I was GOING to make clam chowder with my baby clams, but I think this looks better. I might have to do this instead. I will ask Ken what jumps out at him. (Saving the recipe anyway!) Thanks mish!


----------



## Shunka (Sep 17, 2005)

I agree. I might try this using a total of 1-1/2 cups of liquid. We like lots of sauce!! Thanks for a great recipe!!!


----------



## mish (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you, thank you Alix & Shunka!  What a great site...you folks always come to my rescue when I have a question.  You think as I do.  I'd double the sauce. (If there's any left over, ha ha - that's a plus.)  Can't tell you how many many times I've made linguine & clam sauce, but this one jumped out at me with a cream sauce.  Do I dare add cooked diced bacon or proscuitto? - or would that be gilding the lily?


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2005)

Well let me just say that my dad's base for clam chowder always included some salt pork or bacon. Lets face it, everything is better with bacon! I am attempting to print this baby to take upstairs. Wish me luck. We have decided on linguine instead of chowder. MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!

Hey...I have some fresh basil...you think a bit chopped up would work in this or would that be weird?


----------



## mish (Sep 17, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey...I have some fresh basil...you think a bit chopped up would work in this or would that be weird?


 
That sounds REALLY good to me, Alix!. I prefer fresh basil over Italian flat leaf parsley (depends on the recipe). Love trouble shooting a recipe here & getting all the input. Can I add a squeeze of a little lemon juice - or would it be over-kill to the cream sauce/clams?


----------



## Shunka (Sep 17, 2005)

I would add the lemon juice, bacon and the basil might be a great addition!!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2005)

OK, I am going with the basil, no lemon juice (I don't want to chance any curdling, I'm a wuss) and some proscuitto (got some to use up). I have the sauce on now to reduce. I will post results and crowd reaction later.


----------



## foodaholic (Sep 19, 2005)

1/2 lb is about 2 to 3 servings and there's more than enough
liquid IMO.

The only concern with this recipe is reducing the sauce
by half with the clams in the pot.I certainly wouldn't recommend you do that,unless you want little rubber bullets
for clams. It's important that the clam liquor be in with the sauce while reducing,so you might want to either look into getting some bottled clam juice or a can of clams and use the 
juice from that.Just a thought.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 19, 2005)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I would add the lemon juice, bacon and the basil might be a great addition!!!


Lemon juice is a good call!!  Also the same recipe will be delicious replacing the clams with prawns!


----------



## mish (Sep 19, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, I am going with the basil, no lemon juice (I don't want to chance any curdling, I'm a wuss) and some proscuitto (got some to use up). I have the sauce on now to reduce. I will post results and crowd reaction later.


 
Alix, hope the recipe turned out well. Appreciate the "positive" input.


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2005)

Oops! Forgot to post my results! OK, this was a big hit Saturday night even with daughter #1 until I told her there were clams in it. (She told me she would rather not know that as sometimes the thought of it makes her gag...LOL) So, the sauce didn't reduce as long as it likely should have, and I lost patience, so I thickened it just a tad with some cornstarch. The flavours were lovely though. Enough garlic, enough parmesan and enough clams. I served it with a lovely green salad and white wine (milk for the munchkin and the real thing for me!)

I think Ken enjoyed it too because he had the leftovers for lunch the next day.


----------



## mish (Sep 19, 2005)

Alix, I'm so glad the dish turned out well for you and yours.  (Always like to know when it's a hit - or a miss.)  YIPPEEE!!

Mish


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2005)

Did you try it yet mish? It was so easy and really tasty.


----------



## mish (Sep 19, 2005)

After all the great suggestions & help here, it's moved up on my list. Wanted to thank everyone that contributed thoughts, etc. Now all I need are the clams (DUH).


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2005)

(I used canned! Shhhhh! Don't tell anyone!)


----------



## mish (Sep 19, 2005)

I really thought about that too, Alix.  I might even have some in the pantry.  GRRRREAT in a hurry-idea! (I won't tell a soul.)


----------



## Brooksy (Sep 19, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> (I used canned! Shhhhh! Don't tell anyone!)



Oh Dear!! Canned clams   

Um, how did the basil go? Reading this recipe and thread, I thought the basil would overpower the other delicate flavours.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 20, 2005)

This sounds great, Mish. You come up with some really tasty recipes and I've tried a lot of them. I would probably not use the basil, because of overpowering the dish with that flavor, but the rest of it sounds very good. Lots of good ideas thrown in. 

Heck, I use canned clams all of the time and use fresh as a garnish.


----------



## mish (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you, lyndalou.  Appreciate the kind words & thoughts/input.  Yep, I use canned clams too. (Btw, nice to 'see' you.)

Mish


----------

